# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ezopi (Aesop)

## Zana e malit

_Miq te nderuar!

Ne kete teme mund te sillni fabula te ndryshme.Sipas mundesive, do te ishte me interes te theksoni edhe domethenien e fabules qe do te sillnit ketu.

Meqe tema perfshin edhe emrin e fabulistit te lashte grek Ezopi-t, do te ishte me interes te shkruaja dicka edhe mbi te, si dhe mbi fabulen dhe rolin e saj ne shoqeri._


Fabula e ka prejardhjen nga Lindja, sic e kane edhe vet brezat njerezor. Apologjia greke permban shpesh prejardhjen e saj siriane ose egjiptiane me simboliken qe perdor, hyjnite dhe gjeografine, por nuk ndryshon shpirtin e vet. I pari dhe me i famshmi prej fabulisteve te lashte greke, ishte Ezopi. Vet qenia e tij eshte fabul. Deshmite e shkrimtareve te lashte (me e hershmja ajo e Heroditit) na paraqesin si atdhe te tij Samon, Sardis, Mesimvrine e Thrakes ose Frijian dhe shtojne se ishte skllav i nje banori te Samos, i cili I fail lirine.
Ezopi jetoi ne shekullin e VI p.e.r. (620?-560?). Edhe nese ka ekzistuar ose jo, Ezopi nuk eshte nje artist qe kultivon fabulen si nje gjini letrare, por e perdor ate nepermjet veprimtarise shoqerore , me rrefenjat e tij kerkon te ndikoje ne jeten e bashkeqytetareve te tij per ta perdorur ate ne te mire te tyre.
Kafshet fitojne perfundimisht vleren e simbolikes se tyre si perfaqesues te nje virtyti njerezor ose ceni. Megjithate kalimi nga pershkrimi konkret dhe i hollesishem i kafsheve ne fabul, ku personazhe jane kafshet, ne te cilen thjeshtesia praktike u ebe klasike me Ezopin, duhet te interpretohet tek egjyptianet. Ata verrejten se kafshet, te drejtuara nga instikti i tyre, duket se i nenshtrohen nje shtrirjeje sovrane, tek kafshet njohja baze karaktersitike shperfaqet me qarte se tek njeriu, keshtu egjiptianet mbajten vetem karakteristikat me te dukshme te sjelljes se tyre, kurse per te tjerat besuan me shume dukurite sesa te verteten, prej kesaj rrjedhin percaktime te pashpjegueshme: _perse gomari, i cili mund te misheronte zellin dhe durimin, u be simbol i pamundesise? Perse delja u be simbol i butesise dhe urtesise kunder marrezise dhe peruljes?Qysh prej asaj kohe ujku eshte nje perfaqesues i egersise, dhelpra e dinakerise, ariu i papjekurise dhe marrezise etj._

Keshtu pra, me Ezopin fabula morri nja pamje te dyfishte, e cila mbeti qysh atehere dhe me pas u be njekohesisht dhe morale.

*Fabula dhe morali*

Ne lidhje me rolin didaktik te fabulisteve dhe me funksionimin moral te fabules, mendimet jane te ndryshme. Disa thone, p.sh. per Ezopin se fabulat e tij parashikonin nje rregull me te drejte te gjerave dhe se ushtruan njefare kritike tek me te fuqishmit e kohes se tij. Ne te kundert, te tjeret theksojne se ndikimi i vertete eshte ne kundershtim me moralin e rremë, ai kerkon ti heqe maskat, te denoncoje hipokrizite, te fajesoje ate forme vecanerisht tinzare e te nenshtruar shoqerore, qe ehste konformizmi.
Keto dy pamje kane edhe te drejte, edhe jo. E para gabon kur mbron se fabula synon kapercimin e realitetit shoqeror, ndersa e dyta kur akuzojn thjeshte per konformizem dhe konzervatorizem. Fabula nuk ndikoi ne zhvillimin e ideve morale, por mbrojti vazhdimisht nje konformizem te rrepte, me te lartin. Nuk shkoi kurre me tej ekzistences, por as justifikoi ndonjehere natyren e saj te dyfishte, i cili nuk eshte vetem nje qendrim dhe zbatim ne praktike i nje ideje (morale), por edhe nje shkelje teorike dhe praktike e saj.


Ja nje fabul:

*Shqiponja, sorra dhe bariu*

Nje shqiponje shigjetoi me vrull nga nje shkemb i larte dhe rembeu nje qengj. Nje sorre qe e pa, plasi nga zilia dhe deshi te bente edhe ajo te njejten gje. U ul me zhurme dhe qendroi mbi nje dash. Po iu pleksën thonjte ne leshin e dashit, e nuk mundi te ngrihej. Rrahu ajrin me krahe me force, sa e pikasi bariu, i cili i shkoi prane, e zuri dhe i preu ca pende. Ne mbremje e mori me vete dhe ua shpuri femijeve.
Kur ata e pyeten se c'lloj zogu ishte ky, ai iu pergjigj:
- Eshte nje sorre, qe e mban veten per shqiponje.

*Morali dhe domethenia e fabules eshte ky*:  _Kush shkon pa mend, per te arritur me te medhenjte se vetja, ben gjithfare marrezish, dhe pervec fatkeqesive qe peson, behet edhe qesharak._


Pergatiti,
ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Peshkataret*  
 Disa peshkatare dolen per peshkim, po pasi u munduan nje kohe te gjate, nuk zune gje. Prandaj po rinin ne varke te merzitur. Ate cast, nje peshk i madh grabitqar, qe notonte me shpejtesi, u hodh gabimisht ne mes te varkes. Peshkataret e zune, e shpune ne qytet dhe e shiten.

 Domethenia e kesaj fabule eshte: _Shpesh here, atyre qe nuk u ndihmon mjeshteria, iu sjell gezim fati_


*Dhelpra me bark te fryre*

Nje dhelper e urritur, qe gjeti ne nje zgavër lisi buke e mish, lene aty nga ndonje bari, hyri me shpejtesi brenda dhe i perlau. Por iu fry barku aq shume sa nuk mundi te dale dot prej andejdhe vuri kujen. Nje dhelper tjeter, qe e solli rruga ne ato ane, e pyeti se c'po ndodhte, dhe kur e mesoi, i tha:
    - Tani duhet te rrish aty brenda, derisa te behesh aq sa ishe kur hyre.Keshtu do te dalish fare lehte.

Domethenia: _Vetem koha i zgjidh problemet e veshtira_

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Gruaja dhe pula*

 Nje grua e ve kishte nje pule, qe i pillte cdo dite. Mendoi se po t'i shtonte ushqimin, pula do t'i pillte dy here ne dite. DHe kshtu beri. Por pula u trash aq shume, sa nuk mund te pillte as edhe njehere te vetme.

_- Fabula tregon se shume njerez, qe nga pangopesia kerkojne me shume, humbasin edhe ate qe kane._


*Dhelpra dhe leopardi*  

 Nje dhelper u grind me nje leopard se cili prej tyre ishte me i bukur, e meqe leopardi nxori ne pah bukurine e trupit, dhelpra iu kthye e i tha:
 -  Atehere, sa here me e bukur se ti duhet te jem une, qe kam nje mendje te ndritur?

_- Fabula tregon se bota e dijes eshte me e mire se bukuria e trupit_


*Dhelpra dhe majmuni*

 NJe dhelper dhe nje majmun po kalonin ne te njejten rruge dhe flisnin per bujarine e fisit te tyre. Thane sa deshen derisa mberiten ne nje vareze. Duke hedhur syte andej, majmuni psheretiu. Kur dhelpra e pyeti perse, majmuni, duke i treguar varret, i tha:

- E si te mos perlotem, kur shoh mbi varre epitafet e paraardhesve te mi dhe te sklleverve te tyre.

Thuaj genjeshtra sa te duash- i tha dhelpra- perderisa askush prej tyre s'mund te flase. 

_-Fabula tregon  se edhe njerezit genjeshtare behen teper te dyshimte kur nuk ka se kush ti kontrolloje per ato qe thone._

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Bretkosat!*


 Kur shterroi pellgu, dy bretkosa u larguan prej andej, per te gjetur nje vend tjeter me uje. Sapo mberriten ne nje pus, njera prej tyre, pa u menduar, i tha tjetres te zbrisnin atje. Por tjetra i tha:

- Po nese shterron uji qe eshte aty poshte, atehere si do te mundim te dalim jashte?

***  Fabula na meson te mos i marrim gjerat me mendjelehtesi


*Plaku dhe vdekja*

Njehere, nje plak preu nje barre me dru, i ngarkoi dhe mori nje rruge te gjate. I lodhur nga rruga, uli ngarkesen pertoke dhe i foli vdekjes. Vdekja erdhi sa hap e mbyll syte dhe e pyeti se perse e thirri:

 - Te me ngreshe barren e druve- i tha ai.

*** Fabula tregon se cdo njeri e do jeten e tij, edhe kur eshte ne fatkeqesi.

*Bletëritësi*

Dikush hyri ne nje bletore, kur nuk ishte i zoti dhe vodhi mjalte e dyll. PAsi u kthye bleterritesi dhe i pa kosheret bosh, ndenji ne nje ane dhe po vrojtonte me kujdes.

Bletet qe po ktheheshin nga kullota e pane dhe iu leshuan per ta thumbuar. Atehere ai tha:

 - Kafshe te pacipa, ate qe iu vodhi e late pa ndeshkuar dhe po me ndeshkoni mua, qe perkujdesem per ju.

* ** Kjo ndodh edhe me disa njerez, qe, per shkak te mosnjohjes, nuk mbrohen nga armiqte, po iu largohen miqve, duke i gjykuar keta te fundit si mashtrues.

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Neperka dhe gjarperi i ujit*

NJe neperke shkoi ne nje burrim per te pire uje, por gjarperi i ujit e pengoi me zemerim, duke i thene se nuk i mjaftonte vendi qe kishte, po vinte edhe ne shtepine e tij.
E meqe grindja arriti kulmin, rrane ne nje mendje, qe te ndesheshin midis tyre dhe fituesit t'i takonte edhe uji, edhe vendi.
Se fundi, caktuan kohen dhe vendin e dyluftimit.
Nga urrejtja qe kishin per gjarperin e ujit, bretkosat shkuan tek neperka dhe i dhane zemer, duke i premtuar se do te luftonin ne krahe te saj. Filloi beteja e neperka luftonte me gjarperin e ujit, ndersa bretkosat, meqe nuk mund te benin asgje me shume, ia dhane nje kuak-kuak me tere fuqine e tyre.
Kur fitoi, neperka i qortoi se, megjithqe i kishin premtuarte merrnin pjese ne beteje, jo vetem qe nuk e ndihmuan, po kendonin pa prere se largu. 
Atehere ato i thane:

 - Po duhet te dishe se bashkepunimi yne nuk u arrit e duar, por me zë.

** FABULA tregon se aty ku duhen duar, ndihma me fjale s'ka asnje vlere!*




*ZEUSI dhe DHELPRA*

Zeusi u habit me zgjuarsine dhe shkathtesine e dhelpres, prandaj e beri mbretereshe te kafsheve.
Po meqe donte te dinte nese se bashku me fatin e saj, ndryshonte edhe shpirtvogelsia, ndersa po e bartnin ne fronin mbreteror, leshoi para saj nje brumbull.
Duke pare brumbullin tek fluturonte mbi koken e saj, dhelpra nuk i beri dot balle tundimit dhe, kur nuk duhej, u hodh, duke u munduar ta kapte.
Zeusi u nxeh dhe e rriktheu ne gjendjen e meparshme.

** FABULA tregon se njerezit pavlere NUK e ndryhsojne karakterin, edhe kur u jipet nje mundesi e shkelqyer.*

----------


## Zana e malit

*Milingona dhe brumbulli*

Ne vere, nje milingone, shkonte neper ara, mblidhte kokrra elbi e gruri dhe i grumbullonte si ushqim per dimer. Nje brumbull, qe e pa, filloi ta tallte, duke i shprehur gjoja keqardhjen e vet, se po shpenzonte kohen, kur te gjitha kafshet e tjera e kishin lene punen dhe po shlodheshin. Ate cast, milingona nuk foli, po kur pllakosi dimri dhe bajgat u shkaterruan dhe u shperndane nga shiu, brumbulli, i drobitur nga uria, erdhi te milingona dhe i kerkoi ushqim,

Kete here milingona i tha:

 - Neqoftese do te punoje atehere kur une robotohesha dhe ti argetoheshe, sot nuk do te te mungonte asgje.

_** Ata qe nuk parashikojne te ardhmen ne kohen e mireqenies, e pesojne, kur ndryshojne situatat_


*Kopshtari dhe qeni*

Qeni i nje kopshtari ra ne pus. Kopshtari, duke dashur qe ta nxirte prej andej, u fut edhe ai ne pus. Po qeni nuk e kuptoi perse i shkoi prane, e meqe e mendoi se i shkoi per ta mbytur, e kafshoi. Ai, i vene ne pozite te veshtire, i tha:

 - Mire m'u be, sepse u mundova te shpetoja dike qe u rrezua vete.

_** Per njeriun e pakenaqur, qe gjykon keq mireberesin e tij_


*Kitaristi*

NJe kitarist i paafte kendonte ne nje shtepi te suvatuar e meqe zeri i tij jehonte, mendoi se kishte ze shume te bukur. Keshtu qe, e pa te arsyeshme te shkonte ne teater.
Sapo doli ne skene e nisi te kendonte me nje ze jashtzakonisht te keq, spektatoret e nxorren jashte, duke e gjuajtur me gure.

_** Keshtu ndodh edhe me disa gojetare, qe ne shkolla duken se dicka jane, po kur dalin para qytetareve, nuk jane te afte per asgje_


*ZeM*

----------


## zana

keto fabula mua me pelqejn shum sidomos te ezopit

----------


## zana

Me Pelqej Fabulat Kryesisht Te Ezopi Tung Nga Fush Kosova Nga  Zana,qendrimi,shkurta

----------

